# Curtiss BF2C-1 & F-11C Hawks



## Wildr1 (Mar 26, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 31, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 31, 2018)

more details, got this Hawk series from a 50's balsa modeller

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (Apr 10, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 11, 2018)

Good shots!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 11, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## MIflyer (Apr 11, 2018)

Nice shots!

That reminds me, I looked at my inventory the other day and found I had four of those old Lindbergh 1/48 scale F11C-2 kits. Not sure how that happened. Price must have been irresistible - but four times? 

The BF2C did not last long in USN service. They tried a new innovation, a fabric covered AL wing structure, and it proved to be subject to rapid vibration-related fatigue. The export models used wood wings and lasted longer.


----------



## Wildr1 (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 30, 2018)

Great pics!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (Aug 10, 2018)

More details (from ebay purchase as all the above in this post, a Cleveland model builders estate)


----------



## Wurger (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 10, 2018)

Fantastic!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 14, 2018)

Nice shots!


----------

